
Musical Novelty Search - RKoutnik
https://medium.com/@samim/musical-novelty-search-2177c2a249cc
======
samim
the author here. if you have questions, here to help.

------
SecretPowers
would it be possible to get this as plugin?

~~~
xkore7
1+, want this in logic!

~~~
samim
great idea, hopefully one day ;-)

